# Getting refillable lgp/propane tanks filled



## kdgreene (Apr 15, 2009)

We're traveling in Italy and looking for a location that fills tanks. Ours is refillable so most lpg service stations refuse to fill them. We'd like to find the tank filling locations. Any suggestions on locations or the italian name for the filling locations other that service stations? Thanks. Don


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*lpg*

If you get the 'All the aires' book from Vicariousbooks not only will you have a very helpful list of all the areas de sosta but a list of all the gpl sites.

Neil

ps I have no connection with Vicariousbooks. They are just very good books!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

When you say refillable do you mean designed with an 80% cutoff valve such as Gaslow. Or do you mean a normal cylinder that has being "modified"?

Dick


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Have a look here mylpg.eu

We were refused at one Italian motorway services, at the next the attendant filled it up whilst making lots of motions about it being illegal.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

kdgreene said:


> We're traveling in Italy and looking for a location that fills tanks. Ours is refillable so most lpg service stations refuse to fill them. We'd like to find the tank filling locations. Any suggestions on locations or the italian name for the filling locations other that service stations? Thanks. Don


So are you saying you don't have an external fill point and need to connect the pump to the tank directly?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We were refused at a filling station in Greve in Chianti this year and the attendant was happily filling cars with lpg but would have nothing to do with ours. We have a underslung tank with external filling point in the motorhome skirt.

However the next petrol station happily filled it for us without problem. I think there is an instruction in Italy not to fill tanks on motorhomes that use the gas for cooking/heating/refrigeration. Now I have no idea whether this applies to properly fixed tanks, gas bottles or what but it would seem to be a possible problem sometimes.

JohnW


----------

